# Is this a good HDTV?



## GreatNate1312 (Feb 23, 2009)

Myy budget is $530 and this looks to be the best for the money. Its going to be in my bedroom just 3 feet a way from me so I wanted to make sure it was 1080p. Does this look like a goot hdtv? It will be used for PS3, and viewing standard definition sattelite.

http://www.bestbuy.com/site/olspage.jsp?skuId=9361763&type=product&id=1218091190882


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

1080p at that distance won't be noticeable from 720p.


----------



## karkate (Aug 4, 2009)

Hi..
I think 1080p at that distance won't be noticeable from 720p.I hope u can get it from an affordable price....

---------------
karkate
---------------


----------



## jsync (Aug 13, 2009)

i think you can get better price then that offer.


----------



## murshizzle (Sep 3, 2009)

If you are only 3 feet from the tv you do not need 1080p. If you have a $530 budget, you could upgrade your screen size and get 720p. Besides most of the content out now is only 720p minus blu ray movies of course. I have a 37" LG 720p running HD cable, PS3 and my laptop and I sit about 3-4 feet away and it looks GREAT! I have a 50" Panasonic 1080p in my living room and I actually think my LG looks better. The only thing with LG is their audio is not as good as the picture quality. So a good stereo is something you might want to invest in. GOOD LUCK


----------



## Abrianna (Jan 6, 2009)

I think Sony is good at both output video and audio qality. I have a 46" sony 1080p. I fully satisfied with it.


----------

